

Now.js: project and review - jethroalias97
http://fizbizfiz.biz/2011/10/29/nowjs/

======
sthatipamala
RPC in NowJS is achieved through function stubs. The "client function" that
gets run on the server is just a stub function that tells the client to run
its own version.

Code is only executed on the machine on which it was defined. There is no
toString or eval going on here.

~~~
dreamdu5t
Are there any other libraries that do this? Wouldn't this be fairly trivial to
code up utilizing socket.io? Just curious as to what is unique about now.js

------
jannes
Why does this have "post mortem" in the title? It is so misleading. Whenever I
read "post mortem" in a title I immediately think somebody or something has
died (possibly metaphorically). In this case I expected the article to be
about an abandoned (dead) project. It was a very confusing read.

Maybe it's because English isn't my native language and the Latin meaning just
makes a lot more sense to me.

~~~
chc
"Post mortem" as a noun in English is short for "post mortem examination." It
does refer to examining a dead body, but it's a common term in software
development as well. It refers to the process of going over a completed
project and figuring out what went right and what went wrong.

Jeff Atwood wrote an essay on it a while back if you want to read more about
it: [http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2006/11/the-project-
postmor...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2006/11/the-project-
postmortem.html)

------
mnutt
HAProxy is easy to set up and is probably what he wants, if he plans to scale
to multiple machines. But on those machines I'd recommend cluster.js.
(<http://learnboost.github.com/cluster>) It will spawn n child workers, proxy
requests to them, and restart them if they die.

~~~
edmellum
It's worth mentioning that clustering will also be built into Node.js 0.6.0
which is being released in the coming week according to the official blog.

Don't know if it's as extendable and pretty as TJ's cluster though.

